# Jimmy Carter has cancer.



## AZ Jim (Aug 12, 2015)

Say what you will about his Presidency he is and has been a man who cares for others.  I wish him well in what appears to be a widely spread cancer.  


[h=1]Jimmy Carter says he has cancer, revealed by recent surgery[/h]


 
      .    View photo

      In this Thursday, Nov. 20, 2014 photo, former U.S.  President Jimmy Carter speaks during a forum in Boston. On Wednesday,  Aug. 12, 2015, Carter announced he has cancer and will undergo treatment  at an Atlanta hospital. (AP Photo/Elise Amendola)



                   ATLANTA (AP) — Former President Jimmy Carter announced he has been diagnosed with cancer in a brief statement issued Wednesday.
 "Recent liver surgery revealed that I have cancer that now  is in other parts of my body," Carter said in the statement released by  the Carter Center. "I will be rearranging my schedule as necessary so I  can undergo treatment by physicians at Emory Healthcare."
 The statement makes clear that Carter's cancer is widely  spread, but not where it originated, or even if that is known at this  point. The liver is often a place where cancer spreads and less commonly  is the primary source of it. It said further information will be  provided when more facts are known, "possibly next week."
 Carter announced on Aug. 3 that he had surgery to remove a small mass from his liver.
 Carter, 90, was the nation's 39th president. After leaving  the White House, he founded the center in Atlanta in 1982 to promote  health care, democracy and other issues globally.
 He has remained active for the center in recent years,  making public appearances at its headquarters in Atlanta and traveling  overseas including a May election observation visit to Guyana cut short  when Carter developed a bad cold.
 Carter Center spokeswoman Deanna Congileo called the surgery  earlier this month "elective" and said Carter's "prognosis is excellent  for a full recovery." She declined to answer further questions at the  time.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2015)

Best of luck to a compassionate man. Canadians love you, Jimmy:love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 12, 2015)

No other ex President has done for the good of people what Jimmy and his wife have done through habitat for humanity.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

How sad!    He has done amazing work since he was president.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 12, 2015)

This is sad news, best wishes to a truly kind and good man and to his family also.


----------



## Loosey (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear that about ANYBODY.  Even I  have it but luckily it is slow growing and not as serious as Jimmy's.

My daughter-in-law  just went under *12*  (yes12) hours of surgery to rebuild her breasts after a double mastectomy  a few days ago.

Wish SOMEBODY would find a cure for this debilitating disease.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2015)

My sympathies, John.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, it's the one thing we all agree on.  I speak little of this but my sweet stepdaughter passed with breast/lung cancer. The tortured her with horrible Chemo and radiation but ultimately we lost her.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 12, 2015)

He is without a doubt the best man to serve as president of this country, the epitome of what a Christian should be. May God have mercy on him and not let his suffering not be long and horrible.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 12, 2015)

If this is the end for President Carter, I hope he has comfort and freedom from pain.  He has the satisfaction of knowing he used his life to the fullest for the betterment of mankind and he accomplished so much.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 12, 2015)

What better can be said of any human?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Sorry to hear that about ANYBODY.  Even I  have it but luckily it is slow growing and not as serious as Jimmy's.
> 
> My daughter-in-law  just went under *12*  (yes12) hours of surgery to rebuild her breasts after a double mastectomy  a few days ago.
> 
> Wish SOMEBODY would find a cure for this debilitating disease.



Falcon, sorry to hear you have cancer, even slow growing.  Hope your daughter in law recovers well from the surgery, and the cancer does not come back.  It's too bad that Carter has cancer, it is a horrible disease.



AZ Jim said:


> Yes, it's the one thing we all agree on.  I speak little of this but my sweet stepdaughter passed with breast/lung cancer. The tortured her with horrible Chemo and radiation but ultimately we lost her.



My sympathy Jim.  My sister also suffered and withered away from cancer and the torture of chemo and radiation treatments.  I think the treatments killed her quicker and more painfully than the cancer would have.   Lost my brother in law not too long ago, same thing, long term treatments until he died.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 12, 2015)

Didn't or doesn't he do a lot of work for Habitat For Humanity. He wasn't that bad a president. Without Carter we would not have the Delta Force and special ops/forces would not be what it is today.

 Speedy Recovery and Best Wishes to President Carter


----------



## Mike (Aug 13, 2015)

My sympathy to all who are suffering from Cancer.

Twice I have been tested for it and twice I have got the
all clear, the last time was about an hour ago.

Not knowing between the test and the results is a bad
time, but I don't know how I would feel or act if I got a
positive one.

Mike.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Most of us are able to fend off heart disease, but cancer is waiting to carry us off...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Most of us are able to fend off heart disease, but cancer is waiting to carry us off...



I have 3 close friends fighting for their lives right now, 2 with cancer...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 13, 2015)

Mike said:


> My sympathy to all who are suffering from Cancer.
> 
> Twice I have been tested for it and twice I have got the
> all clear, the last time was about an hour ago.
> ...



You would feel shocked and disbelieving...  then as it sinks in you would feel terrified and helpless.... then you would pull yourself together and do all the reading you can about it.... then you would seek out the advise of your docs to develop a plan...  then you hope and pray you've made the right decisions, and try to keep your mind on the positive.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 14, 2015)

Just why does this not even surprise me...?  

Former president Jimmy Carter had to announce some tragic news a few days ago: the beloved peacemaker and renowned humanitarian has liver cancer. Social media exploded with sympathy and support- except on the conservative side. FOX hosts and famous conservative talking heads decided this was an appropriate time to begin hurling insults and making light of his life-threatening disease:




Needless to say, the liberal community was not pleased, and the backlash was swift and brutal. It is beyond comprehension how an outlet that even pretends to call itself “news” can endorse such offensive sentiments. While Jimmy Carter’s presidency is not remembered all that fondly, the amazing work he has done since then cannot be understated. The work he’s done has helped thousands of people across the world, and he deserves so much more than to be slandered by hateful pundits.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2015)

That is appalling hate speech smearing a fine humanitarian. Shame, Fox News, shame.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Aug 14, 2015)

Being from Georgia, I thought he was a good President.  My Aunt knew his Mother.


----------



## Linda (Aug 14, 2015)

My heart goes out to President Carter and all the others here who have suffered from cancer either directly or with it through their loved ones.  I think Mr. Carter has set a great example for the rest of us in giving of his time and energy to others.  Wasn't his mother in the Peace Corps in her later years?


----------



## BobF (Aug 14, 2015)

Debbie Schlusser is not of FOX NEWS as some of you folks seem to think, nor is Charles Hurt.   They both have their own way of writing and posting and are not associated with FOX NEWS at all.   They were most likely just items of 'news' being commented on.   FOX NEWS does do some very good work with out the far left slanted items some other stations use when giving the news.
...............................

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debbie_Schlussel

*Debbie Schlussel* (born April 9, 1969) is an American attorney, political commentator, and a blogger. She has been published in the _New York Post_, _The Wall Street Journal_, _The Washington Times_ and _The Jerusalem Pos
_

 Schlussel has made controversial and critical comments about many groups of people, including American Muslims, ****** assault victims, Polish people, illegal immigrants, Catholics, female athletes, and Holocaust survivors (see below). She became best known for her August 2015 response to former president Jimmy Carter's announcement that he has metastatic cancer. As criticism of her mounted, Schlussel repeatedly tweeted, "a cancer has cancer," in an apparent effort to promote that hashtag. [SUP][1] 
.........................
 Just do a search for Charles Hurt.

[/SUP]Charles Hurt, Columnist

Charles  Hurt is an American conservative columnist and writer for The New York  Post and The Washington Times. Hurt also is a contributor to the Drudge  Report, a news aggregation website.

Born, United States of America. 

........................................

For some folks, their personal biased ideas about FOX NEWS gives them some very wrong ideas about what is posted.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2015)

> Wasn't his mother in the Peace Corps in her later years?



Yes, Miss Lillian applied to the Peace Corps at age 68 and went thru 3 months of training.  She then served 21 months in India aiding those afflicted with leprosy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2015)

BobF said:


> For some folks, their personal biased ideas about FOX NEWS gives them some very wrong ideas about what is posted.



Both Hurt and Schlussel have been FOX news contributors.  They are both far right conservative talking heads as QS already mentioned.  What they said is childish, insulting and insensitive, that cannot or should not be defended...even by Fox news fans.  

I certainly don't want to lead this thread away from Mr. Carter and his cancer diagnosis.  I wish Mr. Carter and his family,  the best during this tough time.


----------



## BobF (Aug 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Both Hurt and Schlussel have been FOX news contributors.  They are both far right conservative talking heads as QS already mentioned.  What they said is childish, insulting and insensitive, that cannot or should not be defended...even by Fox news fans.
> 
> I certainly don't want to lead this thread away from Mr. Carter and his cancer diagnosis.  I wish Mr. Carter and his family,  the best during this tough time.



I have been unable to find any references to them working for FOX NEWS.   I don't see how their possibly having a sitting on some FOX NEWS program is working for FOX NEWS.   FOX NEWS often uses 'guests' in various programs.   Sometimes for honesty and variety.   So which shows do they appear on for FOX NEWS?    I did read of Hurt being interviewed on Hannity show.   Hannity has may visitors on his show, does that make them part of FOX NEWS?    No inputs on Schlussel and FOX NEWS could be found by me.   Does not mean there aren't any for sure.   Being a guest on any particular TV program makes them workers for that TV channel?   I occasionally watch FOX NEWS for their open and not so far left thinking being the driver.   I think their presentations are usually more centered than some other channels that love to push far left stuff over centered both sides news.   My usual news is NBC and when they are filled with sports I switch to CBS or ABC.   FOX NEWS is usually mid afternoon or later in evening.   Keep it open and general is the best way to get broad coverage of news.   MSNBC is but once in a while.

And yes, we should go back to Carter.   His situation sounds pretty bad to me.   My wife and I have both had fights with cancer.   My fight seems to have been good and her has been questionable so far.   One location good and another questionable.   

The Carters are both very durable folks.   Wish them well.


----------



## Debby (Aug 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Just why does this not even surprise me...?
> 
> Former president Jimmy Carter had to announce some tragic news a few days ago: the beloved peacemaker and renowned humanitarian has liver cancer. Social media exploded with sympathy and support- except on the conservative side. FOX hosts and famous conservative talking heads decided this was an appropriate time to begin hurling insults and making light of his life-threatening disease:.......... While Jimmy Carter’s presidency is not remembered all that fondly, the amazing work he has done since then cannot be understated. The work he’s done has helped thousands of people across the world, and he deserves so much more than to be slandered by hateful pundits.




Those sentiments are just too mean and malicious to put out there one more time!  That Debbie Schlussel thing should be ashamed of herself and so should every person who thinks or talks like her.  

Politics is one thing and varies from person to person based on life experiences and perspective.  But 'life' is something we all share and to evidence sympathy for someone who is in a struggle for life only supports the amazing fact that life exists at all!  What is it with people who only want to see death for anyone or anything that doesn't coincide with their opinions?

I hope Jimmy Carter has peace and joy in spite of being caught in his struggle for life, I hope that his wife and family too will feel peace and joy also at having been blessed to share their world with a kindly man.


----------



## Debby (Aug 15, 2015)

BobF said:


> Debbie Schlusser is not of FOX NEWS as some of you folks seem to think, nor is Charles Hurt............



If Fox News doesn't support her viciousness, why do they put it out there again?   Do you run around quoting Hitler or Stalin or Pol Pot...?  Sorry Bob, but repeating it suggests support.

But to get back to being positive, I came across the following video that mentions both the nastiness of that Debbie woman, but also a few of the great things that President Carter did in his time in office and through his foundation.  I'd like to say that I also read his book about Palestinians and Israel and found that extremely informative as to the issues of that region and who said what and when and why!Great man for sure!


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 15, 2015)

Debby said:


> If Fox News doesn't support her viciousness, why do they put it out there again?   Do you run around quoting Hitler or Stalin or Pol Pot...?  Sorry Bob, but repeating it suggests support.
> 
> But to get back to being positive, I came across the following video that mentions both the nastiness of that Debbie woman, but also a few of the great things that President Carter did in his time in office and through his foundation.  I'd like to say that I also read his book about Palestinians and Israel and found that extremely informative as to the issues of that region and who said what and when and why!Great man for sure!



Certainly didn't mean to take away from the tributes... but feel that it should be pointed out that not everyone looks at him that way.. Particularly many of our Conservative friends.  Just an extreme example.. but never the less... it's out there and people should be aware of it..


----------



## BobF (Aug 15, 2015)

*Fox News On Jimmy Carter’s Cancer Diagnosis*





 The Young Turks 

2,251,517

Now this seems to be a very biased and hateful place to listen too.   Hardly something to use to prove FOX NEWS is wrong.   How do folks find these way off the mark channels to listen too?

As best I can find out those two folks were just shown and not working for FOX NEWS at all.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

My sympathies to all who have been affected by cancer themselves or their families.  Sad about Jimmy Carter and furious about those who said such hateful things about him.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My sympathies to all who have been affected by cancer themselves or their families.  Sad about Jimmy Carter and furious about those who said such hateful things about him.




I think the fact that a "News" Channel that would let people who say things like this on their station whether working for them or not... speaks volumes for the sentiment of the station itself.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think the fact that a "News" Channel that would let people who say things like this on their station whether working for them or not... speaks volumes for the sentiment of the station itself.



I agree.  I was so angry when I read what that Debbie person said that I got on Twitter which I rarely do, followed her and told her what I thought of her.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 15, 2015)

One word.....KARMA.


----------



## Debby (Aug 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I agree.  I was so angry when I read what that Debbie person said that I got on Twitter which I rarely do, followed her and told her what I thought of her.




Good for you Ameriscot.  I did likewise on her Facebook page although I was a lot kinder than she was.


----------



## BobF (Aug 15, 2015)

Now those personal comments to each on their own web sites, or where ever, are quite OK.   These attacks on FOX NEWS or any channel that use on going activities in their news or activity programs, is just as wrong as can be.   If some right leaning politician is published on a left leaning program, does that mean the left leaning program is now right leaning?   I don't think so at all.   Nor does a far right or far left person being broadcast on FOX NEWS make it become far left or far right.   For the most part FOX NEWS is generally mostly centered and right.   But FOX NEWS also has some left leaning folks on its schedules.   Colmes is still with FOX NEWS but now is a call in person.   He once did a program with Hannity.   There are others also on the FOX NEWS cast and staff.   It is not just a right wing hold out as some of you folks think.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think the fact that a "News" Channel that would let people who say things like this on their station whether working for them or not... speaks volumes for the sentiment of the station itself.



QS There is no end to the deep seated hatred of the "conservative right" of anything not as full of seething hatred as they themselves.  Anyone who buys into the fox crap (including their responsibility for guest comments) is beyond repair.  Whether either of the two slobs who made those repulsive comments about President Carter work directly for fox or not is not the issue.  The fact is the are both conservative commentators and represent the daily filth fox has made their operating agenda.


----------



## BobF (Aug 15, 2015)

Jim, you are so wrong with your judgements of FOX NEWS.    Have you ever really listened to the FOX NEWS programs regularly, or just decided to always hate what you consider to be wrong without listening to them.   

Many of FOX NEWS people are Jewish and Jewish are not really conservatives but mostly in the liberal side of life and politics.   FOX NEWS is really a good mix of both political ways but not much of the extremes for either side.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

BobF said:


> Jim, you are so wrong with your judgements of FOX NEWS.    Have you ever really listened to the FOX NEWS programs regularly, or just decided to always hate what you consider to be wrong without listening to them.
> 
> Many of FOX NEWS people are Jewish and Jewish are not really conservatives but mostly in the liberal side of life and politics.   FOX NEWS is really a good mix of both political ways but not much of the extremes for either side.



Give up arguing.  Fox (faux) news is right wing.  Period.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Fox (faux) news is right wing.  Period.



Fox is nothing more than the "media arm' of the Republican party.  They have always hated Jimmy Carter..  What a pity they cannot just wish him well and knock off the nasty.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Fox is nothing more than the "media arm' of the Republican party.  They have always hated Jimmy Carter..  What a pity they cannot just wish him well and knock off the nasty.



It is a pity but not surprising after some of the outrageous things they say.


----------



## BobF (Aug 15, 2015)

Such unfortunate things to say about FOX NEWS as has just been done.   It is pure hate without knowledge at all.   FOX NEWS is of a mixed sort of programs but you folks apparently do not listen in enough to know that to be true.   When folks spend all their time listening to far left broadcasts and hate stories from the left party folks, you are certainly not able to tell truth from distortions at all.   Do any of you watch NBC, ABC, or CBS?    If you did you would find much of what FOX NEWS reports on is the same.   If you listen to FOX NEWS you would hear the same news as what NBC, ABC, CBS speak off.   Either way it is much the same.   It is this one sided, blind eye, way of thinking that is causing so much trouble for way too many of the extreme lefties of the Democrat party.

I hope Hillary passes this current exam of her ways and thinking as she will be a lot better than what we have for the last 6 1/2 years.   Not too sure she will pass the look see so then I don't know who to support for the Democrat side.   Right now no real winner on the Republican side either.    Maybe by spring we will have both sides ready for the summer debates and the following election.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Fox is nothing more than the "media arm' of the Republican party.  They have always hated Jimmy Carter..  What a pity they cannot just wish him well and knock off the nasty.



That's it, in a nutshell.

There will always be good people that will draw hatred from evil people.    Those being fooled by FOX are in deep denial or have 'blinders' on; the rest just aren't concerned about good and evil.


----------



## BobF (Aug 15, 2015)

The deep denial is in the liberal bunch that refuse to see that the conservatives also have some good points to push too.   Liberals and conservatives makes a much better comparison and Democrats and Republicans have some of each thinking, liberal or conservative, in their groups.   Those so blinded that they can only see or hear far left nonsense are really a problem for this country.  Look what has happened to our debt in the last 6 1/2 years.   It has gone from about 10 trillion to close to 19 trillion and another year and a half to go till we get a new government.   Then hopefully, no matter which party ends up in charge, we will have some that will try to straighten out the mess this current organization leadership has created.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2015)

How can it be acceptable for anyone to applaud the suffering of another human being from this dread disease?


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 15, 2015)

BobF said:


> The deep denial is in the liberal bunch that refuse to see that the conservatives also have some good points to push too.   Liberals and conservatives makes a much better comparison and Democrats and Republicans have some of each thinking, liberal or conservative, in their groups.   Those so blinded that they can only see or hear far left nonsense are really a problem for this country.  Look what has happened to our debt in the last 6 1/2 years.   It has gone from about 10 trillion to close to 19 trillion and another year and a half to go till we get a new government.   Then hopefully, no matter which party ends up in charge, we will have some that will try to straighten out the mess this current organization leadership has created.



Good point, I agree but don't forget to include 





> those so blinded that they can only see or hear *far Rght* nonsense


 just so as to avoid the appearance of bias.   <wink>


----------



## Georgia Lady (Aug 15, 2015)

Linda said:


> My heart goes out to President Carter and all the others here who have suffered from cancer either directly or with it through their loved ones.  I think Mr. Carter has set a great example for the rest of us in giving of his time and energy to others.  Wasn't his mother in the Peace Corps in her later years?



Myers, she entered the Peace Corps when she was 69.  Makes me feel guilty being retired.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear this about Jimmy Carter.  The older we get the more chance we have of getting cancer.  This is so sad.  My mother died of breast cancer.  She refused treatment and did homeopathic medicine but still died as it spread 8 years after her surgery.  She did allow them to do a lumpectomy and removal of some other tumors but did not want chemo or radiation.  

Carter is a really good man and I liked him as president, too.


----------



## oldman (Aug 16, 2015)

I am late to the party, but just to weigh in, I will say that his personal life should be kept separate from his business life. As for Jimmy, the humanitarian, I always thought very well of him and his wife. They are a Christian family with very deep seeded beliefs and not only talked the talk, but walked the walk. Jimmy is a man that if we all emulated him, the world would be a better place. Jimmy is an example that a person can still be a wonderful human being and a politician. Unfortunately, not all politicians have learned that. 

Several years ago. my wife and I did a retreat with our church's HFH group and spent a week in the Appalachia area of Tennessee. We did not build a house, but went around to people's homes and repaired or did small additions to people's homes at no cost to them. The projects were already pre-arranged by a church group in that area. We built a porch, two wheelchair ramps and fixed a roof, another porch, repaired a plumbing issue, painted a house and a few odds and ends all in one week. Not bad for 18 people that had very little skills doing home repairs. We did have one fellow that was a skilled carpenter, so that was a huge help.


----------



## BobF (Aug 16, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Good point, I agree but don't forget to include  just so as to avoid the appearance of bias.   <wink>



You are right as we do have a small, but vocal group, of Far Right believers.    They do argue for smaller government and less government intervention in our lives as some of their ideas.    Some are now very involved in the current campaign for President.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jimmy! http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/jimmy-carter-91-birthday_560d5ac4e4b0af3706dfc40e


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2015)

Carter cancer free.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/jimmy-carter-cancer-gone_56645d5fe4b08e945fefd786


"Went for an MRI this past week and they [doctors] didn't find any cancer at all in the brain," Carter said.

Jill Stuckey, a friend and fellow churchgoer, spoke to the Atlanta Journal-Constitution by phone as Carter was still teaching the class of about 350 people.
“He said he got a scan this week and the cancer was gone,” Stuckey said. “The church, everybody here, just erupted in applause.”

Carter was diagnosed with melanoma earlier this year and has undergone several radiation treatments. Last month, doctors said the former president was responding well to treatment and the cancer was showing no signs of worsening.

Speaking about the cancer in August, Carter seemed resigned about his fate.
"Now it's in the hands of God," he said. "And I'll be prepared for anything that comes."


----------



## jnos (Dec 6, 2015)

Way to go, Jimmy with the cancer free test results. Nothing but positive thoughts heading his way. Cancer sucks!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes!!  Love this guy.  He'll live to 100!


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 6, 2015)

Way to go Jimmy.  You the man!  Fox news "contributors" SUCK!!!!!


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for the update Seabreeze........always liked Jimmy.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 6, 2015)

I read about this on CBC net. Very pleased.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2015)

Jimmy Carter's 28 year old grandson just died suddenly.  http://www.today.com/news/grieving-...unday-school-only-hours-after-grandson-t62906


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow, prayers for their family.


----------

